
Firefox 44.0 Release Notes - TazeTSchnitzel
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/44.0/releasenotes/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
> Enable WebM/VP9 video support on systems that don't support MP4/H.264

Why is this only on systems without H.264 support? Is this due to hardware
acceleration?

